# My baby ate some of my Big Mac...by accident!!



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi there everyone. I am completely flipping out because as I was eating my lunch...a Big Mac from McDonalds, she jumped up and took a pretty good sized chunk of the bread. The bread isn't actually what I'm worried about, although I know that bread isn't really good either, but there were little diced up pieces of onion, and I'm afraid that she might've gotten a piece if it was stuck to the bread or something. I realize that I may be a little over paranoid, but I'm just scared because she's my little baby. Are there any signs I should be looking out for? What should I do if she ate a piece of onion? Would I have to take her to the vet? I think I'll give the vet a call just in case, but I just wanted to get some feedback from you all, since I rely on you guys to help me with just about everything. Thanks!!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

It says that onion can cause anemia. I have to think that is in fairly large amounts, so if your pup is acting normally, I wouldn't worry too much. You're such a good owner to worry, but just think of all the things dogs get into that we don't actually see...and they often do just fine. I know that chocolate is toxic, maybe even deadly to dogs...but my sheltie ate an entire bag of Hershey kisses (foil and all). We met the vet at night, gave her charcoal, tried to induce vomiting...everything. She must have had a stomach of iron...he told me she would at the very least have diarrhea she had absolutely NO ill effects. My sister's small dachshund did something similar (and yes, we DID learn our lesson about leaving ANYTHING around) and his reaction was to the caffeine in the chocolate. He raced around the house for hours, then crashed for a whole day. He lived to be VERY old and healthy.

All that to say, the food warnings are good to know, and to be careful about, but I think your little pup is fine. Probably if you call your vet, he'll say the same.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

kimmiek915 said:


> Hi there everyone. I am completely flipping out because as I was eating my lunch...a Big Mac from McDonalds, she jumped up and took a pretty good sized chunk of the bread. The bread isn't actually what I'm worried about, although I know that bread isn't really good either, but there were little diced up pieces of onion, and I'm afraid that she might've gotten a piece if it was stuck to the bread or something. I realize that I may be a little over paranoid, but I'm just scared because she's my little baby. Are there any signs I should be looking out for? What should I do if she ate a piece of onion? Would I have to take her to the vet? I think I'll give the vet a call just in case, but I just wanted to get some feedback from you all, since I rely on you guys to help me with just about everything. Thanks!!


...........Don't worry. If she's not used to eating that and she ate it ans she's fine--dont worry...... My bf gives our dogs everything & anything and they have not died ---I know that dogs like us are different and many htings affect them differently-- but if she's not throwing up or has diahrreah--I wouldn't worry---good luck!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I would be upset more about not been able to eat the rest of the burger :lol: 

lol seriously..she should be ok, no worries. But if she starts acting different/strange, then maybe phone the vet? (but theres probably about a 99% change of there been no effect on her)


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

There aren't many onions on a Big Mac anyway, they're just those tiny diced little pieces so I wouldn't be worried. 

My old dog ate some chocolate chunks from a cookie once (she pulled it off of the counter) and we called the vet but they said such a small amount wouldn't do anything to her. She also drank some chocolate milk once- chocolate AND dairy products are no-no's) and she was fine


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Whew...now I don't feel as bad as I did before. I was feeling so guilty because I thought I was a horrible mommy for letting my baby get to something that could make her sick.  Thanks for all your reassurance!! She seems to be fine, and you're right about the little itty bitty pieces of onion in the Big Mac. Thanks again you guys!!! =)


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Oh*

Oh darling I wouldn't worry about it. It could happen to anyone! Just don't let your angel get another bite or he/she might get addicted!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

My westie used to eat anything and everything...

from human chocolate, to chocolate muffins, to ice-cream :shock:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine share a kids burger all the time of course just meat & bread though. Don't think they like all the fixins :lol:


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Don't worry too much, my old dog (rip Tig) ate a whole box of chocolates and was completely fine. and lived to be a ripe old age of 14 ( which is good for his size).
I am actually a naughty chi mom and will buy burgers SPECIFICALLY for G, I ask for them plain mind you , but I will share mine with him and he LOVES them. its a good thing he has such a crazy high metabolism, otherwise he'd be one rather rotund dog.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep  I bet every dog owner gives there dog things there not supposed to have 

Human chocolate is quite bag for dogs, but yet....owners still give it there dogs, because they know that there pets love it!

we are all guilty of it


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks you guys!! My baby seems to be fine. I just remembered how people were saying that onions were a NO NO, so I started panicking when I realized that she might've gotten a little piece. She does really really love burgers though...the meat and the bread part. I usually share mine with her, but this time, she got a bit impatient and decided to get some for herself instead of waiting for me to give it to her. I also heard that bread isn't too good for chis. Is this true?


----------

